#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: simultaneous session limit reached در میکروتیک

## mnz6302

دوستان سلام
از وقتی که میکروتیک رو آپدیت کردم به ورژن 6.40.1 هنگام اتصال بعضی از کاربران به اینترنت از طریق هات اسپات این پیغام ظاهر میشه: "simultaneous session limit reached"
و باید حتما یوز اونا رو از قسمت Active میکروتیک پاک کنم تا بتونن دوباره وصل بشن.
کسی این مشکل رو داشته تا الان یا نه؟؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
شما از radius خارجی استفاده کردید؟ ممکنه هنگامی که یوزرها دیسکانکت می کنند در واقع دیسکانکت نمیشند و وقتی دوباره می خوان کانکت کنند این پیام رو دریافت می کنید.
در این صورت زمان تایم اوت رو مثل زیر تنظیم کنید ببینید نتیجه چی میشه:
Radius timeout = 3000

نکته بعد اینکه در میکروتیک ورژن 6.40 وقتی که تعداد کانکشن های همزمان بیشتر از تعداد محدود شده باشه (imultaneous session limit reached) دیگه userman درخواست دیسکانکت رو ارسال نمیکنه. چند نفر با یک اکانت وصل میشند؟
اینها رو لطفا بررسی کنید.

----------


## mnz6302

سلام 
بله من از یوزر منجر خود میکروتیک استفاده کردم. رادیوس تایم اوت روی 300 بود الان گذاشتم 3000 ببینم چی میشه.
در ضمن قبل از آپدیت وقتی مثلا یه کاربر با یک session محدود شده بود وقتی درخواست session دوم رو داشت، session اولی قطع میشد.

----------


## mnz6302

رادیوس تام اوت را که تغییر دادم هیچ فرقی نکرد و همچنان مشکل وجود داره.

----------


## nekooee

نه اون رادیوس تایم اوت اگر رادیوس خارجی باشه باید 3000 تنظیم کنید ولی برای داخلی همون 300 کافیه.

What's new in v6.40 (2017-Jul-21 08:45):
 userman - do not send disconnect request for user when "simultaneous session limit reached";
ببینید خودش هم گفته.همینطوری میبینید یکی از ویژگی های ورزن 6.40 این هست که اگر بیشتر از تعداد مجاز وصل بشن دیگه درخواست دیسکانکت ارسال نمیشه. ولی قبلا میشده و شما متوجه نمیشدین. مشکل از جای دیگر هست فقط الآن شما متوجش میشین قبلا نمی شدین

----------


## nekooee

در ضمن شما تیک این گزینه که تو عکس پایین گذاشتم (accept) رو بزن ببین مشکلت حل میشه یا نه. اینجوری ارتباط دو طرف میشه و یوزر منیجر درخواست میفرسته به روتر که یوزر قبلی رو دیسکانکت کن میخوام یوزر بعدی رو وصل کنم. ببین مشکلت حل میشه یا نه؟

image_2017-08-22_15-45-18.png

----------

